# Aggregation und Komposition programmieren?



## Marc91 (5. Dez 2012)

Hey erstmal 

Also ich habe schon sämtliche Seiten durchstöbert, aber niemand kann mir beantworten wie man eine Komposition und Aggregation programmiert.

Ich weiß was jene machen, das die Komposition eine starke Assoziation zwischen Objekten ist und die Aggregation eine eher schwächere ist.
Aber ich weiß nicht wie man jene ausprogrammiert.

Bitte um Hilfe 

Mark


----------



## Kevin94 (5. Dez 2012)

Über Instanzvariablen. Und schwach und stark sind in meinem Empfinden nichtssagende Wörter.
Ich musste den Unterschied selbst nachschlagen. Er liegt in der Lebensdauer der einzelnen Instanzen. Bei Komposition werden die Unterelemente gleichzeitig mit dem Oberobjekt verworfen (vom GC als nicht mehr benötigt erkannt, also nur Referenzen im Oberobjekt). Bei der Aggregation dagegen können die einzelnen Teilobjekte auch länger existieren als Oberobjekt( weil in anderen Objekten ebenfals noch Referenzen existieren).


----------



## Pokersims94 (12. Jan 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte den Beitrag noch mal hochholen und fragen ob jemand mal für Komposition und Aggregation ein Beispiel in Form von Quellcode posten kann da mir noch nicht ganz Klar ist wie das auszusehen hat.

Danke im Vorraus!

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## deetee (12. Jan 2013)

Am besten würdest du es lernen, wenn du dir ein Beispiel ausdenkst, Programmcode schreibst, ihn hier vorstellst und wir ihn verbessern. Aus Fehlern lernt man nunmal am effektivsten.


----------

